# 2 Frameset für verschiedene Auflösungen ohne Javascript



## leeloomi (1. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,
wahrscheinlich werd ich eh gleich gesteinigt, heutzutage muß man ja damit rechnen, wenn man mit etwas arbeitet, was bei den "Cracks" verpöhnt ist, daher oute ich mich als "Nicht-Crack" und versuche es trotzdem und hoffe, daß sich eine ehrliche Seele meiner annimmt =)

Ich habe zwei Framesets für zwei verschiedene Bildschirmauflösungen erstellt die von einer normalen Html-Seite mit normalen Links aus angesteuert werden sollen. Wobei die verschiedenen Auflösungen incl. Framesets in verschiedenen Unterordnern liegen (siehe Übersicht). Allerdings funktioniert bei der kleinen Auflösung beim zurückspringen auf die Ursprungsseite, die außerhalb beider Framesets liegt zwar, aber wenn ich dann mit dem einen Link das größere Frameset anspreche, lädt er nur die große Seite innerhalb des kleinen Ausschnitts, anstatt auch das große Frameset anzusprechen. Ich weiß, mit Tabellen wäre das alles einfacher gewesen und Framesets sind eh für die Katz, nur ich möchte die ganze Seite nicht nocheinmal machen, weil es einfach zuviel Arbeit war und mir wird schon schlecht wenn ich nur allein dran denke. Deshalb wäre es super nett, wenn sich trotz dieser Vergehen, sich jemand meldet, der das Problem vielleicht kennt und im besten Fall auch eine Lösung dafür gefunden hat?. Dank Euch schon mal im Voraus.

Hier nochmal die Dateistruktur zum besseren Verständnis:

index.html verweist auf:
(in 2 separaten Ordnern) - indexk.html (bildschirmauflösung klein)
- indexg.html (bildschirmauflösung groß)
von den zwei Seiten kann man auch wieder
zurück auf die Ursprungsseite (index.html)
der Verweis ist ohne "target" angegeben.

Wenn man auf der kleinen Seite war, dann zurückspringt auf index.html und dann auf die große Seite gehen will, lädt zwar die Seite, allerdings in dem kleinen Frameset - es springt also nicht um.

Wenn das Ganze umgekehrt angeclickt wird, dann funktioniert es komischerweise. Also wenn man erst auf der großen Seite war, zurück auf index.html springt und dann auf die kleine Seite geht.

Kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegen kann? Ich habe alle Pfade und Verlinkungen gecheckt, die müßten alle in Ordnung sein.
Ist dieses Problem vielleicht sogar eine Frame typische Sache?
Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn das jemand als ernsthafte Sache ansieht und mich nicht nur gleich mit einem gemeinen Spruch platt macht - dazu gelobe ich Besserung auch nieee wieder mit Framesets zu arbeiten. =) Grüße Regy


----------



## hpvw (1. März 2005)

Beim Verweis auf das übergeordnete Browserfenster musst Du als target "_parent" angeben.
Im Detail habe ich mir Deinen Text allerdings nicht mehr durchgelesen, da Du die Color-Funktion missbrauchst. Das ist mir zu anstrengend. Also vielleicht ist der Tipp nicht ausreichend.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## leeloomi (1. März 2005)

Ich bitte um Nachsicht, mir war nicht bewußt, daß ich eine Colorfunktion missbrauche, wie deaktiviere ich das Ding denn? Oh Gott, ich mach auch wirklich alles falsch.


----------



## leeloomi (1. März 2005)

Das hab ich probiert, allerdings öffnet sich dann ein neues Fenster und das möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden. Schade, da hat mir der Missbrauch der Colorfunktion den leider nicht ganz vollständigen Tipp eingebracht. Wenn ich die ja deaktivieren könnte...mhhh aber wenn ich den Text nochmal poste, dann werd ich wahrscheinlich gleich erschossen. Also was kann ich denn da tun, so als absoluter Frischling und nichtswissendes Etwas? Macht doch mal ne Ausnahme, es wäre wirklich sehr nett, da ich immens unter Zeidruck stehe und ich gelobe Besserung! =)


----------



## hpvw (1. März 2005)

In den von Dir erstellten Beiträgen gibt es einen Editieren-Button 

Gehst Du mit dem Zurückbutton des Browsers zurück oder hast Du dafür einen eigenen Link?
Dann solltest Du in diesem Link mal schauen.
Oder Du stellst die Seite Online, dass man sich das mal anschauen kann.

Gruß hpvw

PS: Ich möchte wetten, dass Du meine Auflösung nicht bedacht hast. Da man sowas nicht hervorsehen kann, halte ich persönlich nichts von solchen Gateways mit Seiten für verschiedene Auflösungen, Browser, Haarfarben oder Brillenstärken. Das macht nur unnötig Arbeit. Da ich in der Regel nicht auf Vollbild surfe, könnte ich Dir ad hoc nicht mal sagen, welche Auflösung ich wählen sollte.


----------



## leeloomi (1. März 2005)

Ok Editier-Button, ist geritzt!
Ich gehe mit einem Link zurück nicht mit dem Zurückbutton des Browsers.
Normalerweise halte ich davon auch nichts, aber wenn man eine speziellen Wunsch zu erfüllen hat und einfach ein Greenhorn ist, dann fällt einem unter Zeitrdruck halt nur die Framelösung ein. Erklärend noch hinzugefügt, die zweifache Bildschirmauflösung kam erst am Ende des Projektes hinzu, weil derjenige überzeugt davon war, das die Amis keine 1024x768 Bildauflösung haben und das scheint tatsächlich so zu sein. Ansonsten hätte ich von vorneherein eine andere Programmierung gewählt. Aber ich habe nun mal momentan das Problem und kann die Seite einfach nicht umbasteln, weil keine Zeit mehr ist.
Danke für deine Antwort, parent  leider nicht.
Trotzdem - viel besser als das was man sonst so aus einschlägigen Foren kennt.
Vielleicht liest ja noch jemand rein, oder es fällt dir noch etwas ein. 
Gruß
Regy


----------



## hpvw (1. März 2005)

Also versuchen wir das doch mal zu konkretisieren (damit ich es verstehe):
Du hast eine index-Seite, die nicht Teil eines Framesets ist. 
Diese verweist auf zwei verschiedene Seiten, die Frame-Definitionen enthalten.
Diese beinhalten in ihren Frames Unterseiten (Menü, Inhalt, etc.).
In diesen befindet sich irgendwo ein Link zur erstgenannten Index-Seite. In diesen Links musst Du (nach SelfHTML) als target "_parent" angeben (man beachte den Unterstrich).

Zu Deiner USA-Geschichte:
Die meisten Monitore, die zur Zeit verkauft werden sind vermutlich TFTs ab 15 Zoll aufwärts. Diese haben alle eine Auflösung von wenigstens 1024x768. Meinst Du bzw. "derjenige" ernsthaft, diese Monitore werden in den USA nicht verkauft und die arbeiten da mit uralten 14-Zoll-CRT-Möhren?

Übrigends vertragen auch Frames prozentuale Angaben bzw. das Sternchen als Breite, so dass die Seite sich dem Browser des Users anpasst.

Ich habe bisher extra vermieden, meine Hasstirade auf Frames loszulassen, aber Du hast meine Meinung gut erraten 

Gruß hpvw


----------



## leeloomi (1. März 2005)

Zitat: Also versuchen wir das doch mal zu konkretisieren (damit ich es verstehe):
Du hast eine index-Seite, die nicht Teil eines Framesets ist. 
Diese verweist auf zwei verschiedene Seiten, die Frame-Definitionen enthalten.
Diese beinhalten in ihren Frames Unterseiten (Menü, Inhalt, etc.).
In diesen befindet sich irgendwo ein Link zur erstgenannten Index-Seite. In diesen Links musst Du (nach SelfHTML) als target "_parent" angeben (man beachte den Unterstrich).

Ok den Unterstrich hatte ich beachtet und trotzdem ein neues Fenster bekommen. Weiß nicht warum.


Zu Deiner USA-Geschichte:
Die meisten Monitore, die zur Zeit verkauft werden sind vermutlich TFTs ab 15 Zoll aufwärts. Diese haben alle eine Auflösung von wenigstens 1024x768. Meinst Du bzw. "derjenige" ernsthaft, diese Monitore werden in den USA nicht verkauft und die arbeiten da mit uralten 14-Zoll-CRT-Möhren?

"Derjenige" hat ziemlich viele Bekannte und Arbeitskollegen USA und alle arbeiten mit 15 bis 17 Zoll Monitoren und einer Auflösung von 800x600, sei es in Anwaltskanzleien, Banken, Weltbank, der Uno oder in Werbeagenturen. Die einzigen, die größere Monitore und Bildschirmauflösungen benutzen sind die aus dem IT-Bereich, was auch sonst. =)

Ich werde es aber nochmal mit deinem Tipp versuchen.
Vielen Dank und vielleicht bis gleich.
Gruß
Regy

Sorry schonmal vorab, falls ich nicht richtig gequotet habe, aber das ist mein erstes Mal. =)


----------



## leeloomi (1. März 2005)

Also, ich  habe es noch einmal probiert und siehe da, blöder Tippfehler.
Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe =)
Ich bin sehr froh und werde in Zukunft brav Tabellen benutzen, denn mittlerweile
könnte ich auch richtige Haßtiraden auf Framesets singen, da könnten wir uns zusammentun. =)
Machs gut und vielleicht bis ganz bald.


----------



## hpvw (1. März 2005)

Schön, dass es geklappt hat.

Wenn "derjenige" sich so sicher ist, dann wird es wohl stimmen 
Letzlich ist es nur von Vorteil, auch User mit 800x600 zu berücksichtigen, aber eine gute Seite sollte in Lage sein, sich der Browsergröße anzupassen.

Wenn Du brav  sein willst, dann benutze doch in Zukunft Ebenen (div), syntaktisch und semantisch richtiges HTML und CSS.

Beispiele und Tutorials findest Du z.B. bei CSS Zen Garden, Stu Nicholls, A List Apart, CSS Maxdesign oder auch vielen Links auf diesen Seiten. Weitere Links sind zum Beispiel 
Warum Layout mit Tabellen dumm ist
Optimiert für
und sehr lustig ein Märchen.

Gruß hpvw

PS Zitieren kannst Du hier mit [ quote ] Zitat [ /quote ] ohne Leerzeichen.


----------



## leeloomi (2. März 2005)

Danke für die super Links. Mit CSS hab ich eher wenig Erfahrungen gemacht. Wie soll man denn zum Beispiel mit CSS ein Bild mittig auf vertikal und horizontaler Ebene definieren, daß auch bei Veränderung der Fenstergröße immer mittig bleibt? Da fallen mir eigentlich nur Frames als Lösung für ein, ansonsten halt Tabellen, aber Tabellen mit CSS? Ich weiß nicht, wie siehst du das denn?


----------



## hpvw (2. März 2005)

CSS kannst Du mit jedem (sichtbaren) html-Element verwenden, also auch Tabellen und Bilder.
Die verschiedensten Möglichkeiten zum Positionieren wurden schon häufiger hier im Forum behandelt und Besipiele finden sich auch auf diversen Seiten, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen. Also einfach suchen, üben und probieren, bei Problemen mit vorhandenem Code ist das CSS-Forum die richtige Anlaufstelle.


----------

